# Gerbil excessively scratching? Help!



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Graeme is one of my older gerbils (about 2yrs/3yrs ~ not quite sure as I got him as a rescue).
Today he's started excessively scratching his sides, rolling onto his back/side, spinning, and at some points leaning heavily onto one side when walking.
However, he still has energy and is eating/drinking. 
I've just put him back into his cage, and he appears to be asleep, however he's very irritated.
He's been doing it all morning, what could be wrong with him?
Please help!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im wondering if hes got a grain or a bit of hay stuck in his ear maybe, if you cant see anything obvious and it persists I would seek a vets opinion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Hmm, I'll have a check, thank you for answering.
Do you have any idea why he's constantly scratching his side?
I've just had a check on him, and he's sort of asleep, but fidgeting ~ He keeps stretching out and moving, and now he's sleeping on his back? :S


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you treated him for mites at all. Ive never had to treat my gerbils but the rats and mice get treated fairly regullarly. Does he have access to a sand bath as that can help them if they have an itch too.


----------

